# Deputy Sheriff James I. Thacker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*James I. Thacker*

Pike County Sheriff's Department, Kentucky

End of Watch: Monday, January 23, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 53
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* 71

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 1/23/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Deputy Sheriff James Thacker was killed in an automobile accident on U.S. 460, just past Marrowbone Creek Road, at approximately 9:00 pm.

He was returning to Elkhorn City from Pikeville at the end of his shift when he was involved in a three-vehicle crash.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Charles Keesee
Pike County Sheriff's Department
146 Main Street #204
Pikeville, KY 41501

Phone: (606) 432-6260

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21104-deputy-sheriff-james-i-thacker#ixzz1kQLxBtVu​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

RIP Deputy Thacker


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Deputy Thacker!


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Thacker


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

RIP deputy. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer


----------

